# WoL Support on FreeBSD?



## linuxunix (Dec 17, 2010)

I am in verse to perform Wake on Lan (WoL) testing on FreeBSD.I tried to put the machine to go to Standby mode after 1 minutes of inactivity. Tried pinging the machine from remote machine. But the machine dint come up.

I remember I enable some settings for the same few months back related to WoL.
Anyone who can help me with the same?


----------



## Nukama (Dec 17, 2010)

Does your server network interface support WOL in FreeBSD? (which WOL options of ifconfig are active?)
What's your server network configuration inside /etc/rc.conf?


Is there  a firewall inside your network, which drops WOL related packets?


Have you tried some wol-clients like net/wol?

[CMD=""]wol() -f server[/CMD]
with the mac-address and broadcast address inside ./server in following format

```
00:aa:bb:cc:dd:ee 192.168.1.255
```
 brings up my server after shutdown. I have not tried to wake up from suspend.


----------

